# FreeBSD 10 - USB 3 Not Working



## fabtax (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I've recently bought a small factor pcie USB3 card (Etron EJ168 chipset) in order to use new USB3.0 memsticks on my FreeBSD 10-RELEASE.

Unfortunately it's not working in USB 3 mode and I don't know why 

I get :

```
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 1 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
```

Then fallback to USB 2 mode 

If someone got an idea ... 

`dmesg` output after boot :


```
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfe8f8000-0xfe8fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
xhci0: 64 byte context size.
usbus0 on xhci0
ahci0: <ATI IXP700 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xb000-0xb003,0xa000-0xa007,0x9000-0x9003,0x8000-0x800f mem 0xfe4ffc00-0xfe4fffff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe4fe000-0xfe4fefff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe4ff800-0xfe4ff8ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe4fd000-0xfe4fdfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe4ff400-0xfe4ff4ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci1
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe4fc000-0xfe4fcfff irq 18 at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus5 on ohci2
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe4ff000-0xfe4ff0ff irq 17 at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci2
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub1: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub3: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1b6f> at usbus0
uhub5: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub4: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <SanDisk> at usbus2
umass0: <SanDisk Cruzer Blade, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.26, addr 2> on usbus2
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Blade 1.26> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da0: Serial Number 20043514221B5F1342FC
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 30532MB (62530624 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 3892C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Netvsc initializing... SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1098194822 Hz quality 800
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot []...
```

`dmesg` output after plugging USB 3.0 memstick :


```
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 1 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 1 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 1 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 1 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 1 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen0.2: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
ugen0.2: <SanDisk> at usbus0
umass1: <SanDisk Extreme, class 0/0, rev 2.10/0.10, addr 1> on usbus0
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass1:7:1:-1: Attached to scbus7
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da1: <SanDisk Extreme 0001> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da1: Serial Number AA011209131138596190
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 29923MB (61282631 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 3814C)
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

`usbconfig` output :


```
ugen5.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1b6f> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen6.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.2: <Cruzer Blade SanDisk> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)
ugen0.2: <Extreme SanDisk> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)
```

sysctl.conf output :


```
net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack=0
hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1
hw.usb.xhci.xhci_port_route=1
```

Best regards.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 5, 2014)

Greetings,
 I'm not sure I follow you on this.
It _appears_ that you _do_ get the SanDisk attached. The numbers associated with usbus2, usbus4, and usbus6, seem to suggest that USB3 is working. What exactly are you saying "isn't working"?

--Chris


----------

